# 40 Gal Cichlid Tank



## lionbetta (Mar 13, 2012)

I have just attained a 40 gallon tank, 36x18x16. As of right now i have it cycling, its been about a week and a half and there is a betta, 4 corycats, and a clown pleco. These were originally in my 10 gal. I've done quite a bit of research and have narrowed it down to making the 40 gallon tank a cichlid tank. There are three main cichlid, firemouth, blue acara, and a severum(give or take) i would like to have in there, along with a Senegal Birchir. Should i only have one of each? could i add some type of schooling fish? should i have a clean up crew? Will there be a problem with this set-up? im looking to have a colorful tank with decent sized fish.

I am a newbie as i started with a betta about a year ago, and moved up to a 10 gallon tank about 11 months ago. i have an 



 quietflow 30 for up to 45 gallons, a 15 inch air stone, and a 200 watt 



 that i have yet to put in. i will be buying the top and light within the next week. Any recommendations?

:thumbsup:


----------



## domnic0723 (Jul 27, 2012)

*Have you got oder ?*



lionbetta said:


> I have just attained a 40 gallon tank, 36x18x16. As of right now i have it cycling, its been about a week and a half and there is a betta, 4 corycats, and a clown pleco. These were originally in my 10 gal. I've done quite a bit of research and have narrowed it down to making the 40 gallon tank a cichlid tank. There are three main cichlid, firemouth, blue acara, and a severum(give or take) i would like to have in there, along with a Senegal Birchir. Should i only have one of each? could i add some type of schooling fish? should i have a clean up crew? Will there be a problem with this set-up? im looking to have a colorful tank with decent sized fish.
> 
> I am a newbie as i started with a betta about a year ago, and moved up to a 10 gallon tank about 11 months ago. i have an Aqueon quietflow 30 for up to 45 gallons, a 15 inch air stone, and a 200 watt heater that i have yet to put in. i will be buying the top and light within the next week. Any recommendations?
> 
> :thumbsup:


I just wonder if you got oder for Aquraium Light or decided what kind of light to buy?


----------



## lionbetta (Mar 13, 2012)

have not yet. Im looking to find a good deal.​


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

The mentioned cichlid species could be kept in this tank, but only one of the species, not together. Check our profiles for info in those included, click shaded names Firemouth and Severum. Acara info here:
Andinoacara pulcher (Blue Acara) — Seriously Fish


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

I think one Blue Acara,one Firemouth,and one Severum is a good fit.
Would not consider any smaller fishes with exception of perhaps corydoras, or one Bristlenose Pleco.
I kept the above along with one convict in 55 gal for a few year's .
Severum will grow quite a bit larger than the Firemouth or Acara and needs some greens in it's diet, and I would try and purchase these fish close to same size.
Some floating pennywort,aubia attached to wood,and sand substrtae along with some large pieces of wood would be a handsome display.
Would up the filtration to something turning over 350 gal per hour at minimum.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

This is only a 3-foot tank. It does appear as a 4-foot in the photo, but the dimension is only 36 inches for length. I would have to question the keeping of 3 cichlids that attain 12 inches (Severum), 6 inches (Acara and Firemouth), and the Firemouth will defend a territory even outside of spawning, and in a 3-foot I just don't think there is sufficient room for all these.


----------



## Philnominal (Dec 22, 2011)

If you do go with a Severum let me strongly encourage you to go the route of a Rotkeil/Redhead severum. They stay smaller then the Green Severum and it's color morphs and would be more suitable to the 3 foot length.


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

Byron said:


> This is only a 3-foot tank. It does appear as a 4-foot in the photo, but the dimension is only 36 inches for length. I would have to question the keeping of 3 cichlids that attain 12 inches (Severum), 6 inches (Acara and Firemouth), and the Firemouth will defend a territory even outside of spawning, and in a 3-foot I just don't think there is sufficient room for all these.


Am aware of the tank size Byron, and more importantly ,the fishes mentioned behaivor's.(have kept them )
While four foot tank or larger would be ideal, the fishes mentioned are rather peaceful for cichlids and this was /is, my reasoning for suggesting that it could work.
Opinion's vary .


----------

